# Hat noch ein netter Gamer / eine nette Gamerin einen Gästepass für mich über?



## Blobus (18. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

da ich in der Vergangenheit schon D1 und D2 gezockt habe und ich unzählig viele Stunden damit verbracht habe, würde ich gern Diablo 3 mal antesten, da 60 &#8364; für einen Studenten recht happig sind. Es wäre echt super, wenn mir jemand also einen Gästepass zukommen lassen kann.
Sollte die Kaufentscheidung positiv ausfallen (was Sie wohl wird, wenn D3 auch nur annähernd an die Vorgänger ran kommt) würde ich natürlich auch meine Gästepässe hier im Forum zur Verfügung stellen.

So far,

Blobus


----------

